# SAVAGE 12 BTCSS



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

I just ordered this gun. Anybody have any experience with this gun? I got it in the 204 model. Should be here next wednesday.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What are you going to be using it for?

I hope it's not a calling rig, because it weighs 10lbs without anything on it. If it's a woodchuck or pdog rig, you'll love it.

xdeano


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

Iam going to use it for fox , coyotes and target shooting. I'll man it up when walking out. Just like the feel of a heavy gun when pulling the trigger. I'm a lot steadier.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I too like a heavy gun for shooting but a 10lb gun right out of the box is going to be a shoulder killer when you're out all day calling coyotes. It's nice for shooting paper but paper doesn't move. I've got an 18lb rifle loaded that I use to shoot coyotes with, but I found that the weight of the rifle plus snow shoeing for miles on end it wasn't the best combo. My 6SLR is 12lbs loaded and it's still a beast to carry around but i'm more then use to it after the 18lbs. I don't think i gave anything up either. If it were me i'd go with something that weighs 8-10lbs loaded. You're going to have it in that 12-13lb range pretty quick with a set of rings, a scope, bipod and a sling. I had a young man go with me the other day and we put on a few miles when we got back, he wanted to look at my setup. He about dropped it, he said "I can't believe you went that far with that much weight". His rifle probably weighed 8lbs loaded. Smart kid if you ask me. It's all on personal preference and what you're going to be doing with it.

Now if you're going to punching paper mainly, the setup will work just fine and you'll probably puch small holes. But if you're going to be doing a lot of hiking, i'd suggest getting a backpack scabbard, or a very comfortable sling, or a backpack sling system because you're going to be sore.

so why did you go with a varmint cartridge for predator hunting?

xdeano


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

I live in iowa 95% square miles and our bad gravel roads are like your good ones. The last time I had to use snow shoes was probably six years ago. I traded a 204 and shot plenty of fox and a few coyotes. I have never had a problem killing them, just hitting them sometimes. There are tons of people using 204's for fox and coyotes are they all wrong too?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I just had to poke you. lol

I can see them being good on fox, but for coyotes the 50-55g berger would have to be stuffed into that little guy for me to use it. I'm not going to get into a pissing match about the 204. When a guy starts shooting a large volume of coyotes with a 204, you will, buy a bigger caliber. I'm not saying this to piss you off. I've shot a 204, didn't like it, wasn't my gun either, i borrowed it from a buddy over a weekend shot a half dozen coyotes with it, it just didn't preform like i would have liked it to. I made good shots on all of them and i still had 2 run off and never did find them. Of the other 4, i had 3 that i had to shoot twice, and one was a throat shot that just tipped over.

If you don't have to travel far with it, then it should suit you just fine.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the 12 BTCSS in .204 and absolutely love it!!! Shoots 39gr Blitzkings very well. Shot my first bug hole 5 shot groups with this rifle. Other than the weight I can't say a thing bad about it, and even the weight isn't all that bad. Right now I turned it into a 300 Blackout, but can change it back in 15 min. I would not hesitate to shoot a fox with it, but a coyote might have to be close for me. Just my opinion.


----------



## mhalik (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive got A savage 12BTCSS Great rifle shoots nice under half inch at 100, but i cant seem to get the trigger any lighter than 2 pound. Its only the accuTrigger not the target accuTrigger..

__________________________
A quality cheap weapon adds to the quality of your life.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The regular accutrigger isn't supposed to go below 2lbs. Unless you modify it. My target accutrigger will get to about 8-10oz reliably.


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

Geez xdeano I thought I was getting rode a little hard for just asking if people like the rifle. ( funny) thanks for the responses guys glad to hear everybody likes the gun. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

savage 260 Just curious whats a 300 black out? You guys have any good loads for 32 grain v-maxes? I had one with my old rifle hopefully it will work with this one.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry DB I like messing with guys every once in a while, depends on my mood. 

I know you asked Sav260 but a 300 Blackout (300BLK) or (300 Whisper) is a commercial SAMMI round that has come out in the last year or so that uses a 223 cartridge with a 30cal bullet stuffed into it. It's not a new round, it use to be called a 300 Whisper. They're a cool little round just limited on range when used subsonic. 
read more here; 
http://300aacblackout.com/

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

No, No, No, it is a 300BLK, not a 300 Whisper. Whisper is proprietary where 300 Blk is sammi spec. Very different. Deano, you need to pay more attention to details!  LOL

Sorry, just having a little fun. 300 whisper can be safely shot in the 300BLK, but the 300 BLK is not supposed to be fired in the 300 Whisper chamber. I don't know why.

110gr V max ammo is fun on PDs and 208gr A max is fun to shoot subsonic. Easy to load for, easy to make brass from .223, fun to shoot, what more can you ask for?

And no, I only shoot 39gr Blitzkings and 26gr Varmint Grenades in my .204 Ruger. Sorry!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah yeah. I know the difference. But the 300 whisper has been around a lot longer and more people have heard of it that's the only reason I brought it up. :thumb:

Now if only you had a suppressor to take advantage of it. Lol oke:

subsonic rounds with a suppressor is a lot of fun. Just wish I had a faster twist to shoot the 210's.

Xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a model 12 in 22-250, I forgot the exact model, it had a 24" bull barrel. The gun was a tack driver on the range but it was to heavy to lug around from stand to stand calling coyotes so I hardly used it, I've switched over to an AR15. I thought at the time that I bought it that I could tough it out as well, but its just was just to annoying. I thought about keeping for prarie dogs and gophers, but I dont get to do that as much as I would like.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't have a model 12, my Savage is a 10FP 24" barrel with accutrigger. Mine came from the factory set at 1 pound. A little light for a hunting rig. I have it set at 2 1/4 now. Mine is pre-accustock. I wasn't thrilled with the stock it came with and switched to a B&C Duramaxx. Its a bit heavy to carry but I love the rifle so I put up with the extra weight. As far as accuracy, I would say nothing within 800 yards or so is safe. 

Huntin1


----------

